# Detroit, MI - Zena, Beautiful Sable Female



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12586360

Hubba, hubba! This girl is gorgeous...


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

omg I love her head!! she is so beautiful!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

awww Zena!! 

here is the info:
Zena is a 4 year old female spayed purebred German Shepherd that is just a wonderful dog. She is just learning to play with toys and finds much joy in them. Zena is known to carry around a stuffed toy for a long time. She will end up chewing them but it is mostly the rope toys that she chews. She loves having a ball to play with also. She gets along with other dogs very well. She is not an alpha personality. She wants to make sure her person is happy and checks in with me often to make sure she is doing well. She is house trained. She has been sleeping on the futon bed next to our bed at night. She is crate trained. Zena is just learning about treats and how to sit and lay down when needed but she comes when you want her to and she is very smart. She listens well and just wants to please you. She is a bit shy around new people but she was left outside with little or no people contact for most of her life. She is very interested in cats to the point that I am not sure that she should be placed with cats unless they are dog savvy and do not run when the dog is around.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting her info...I was trying to figure out how to get her pics in and forgot that


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 2SableGirlsThanks for posting her info...I was trying to figure out how to get her pics in and forgot that


lol your welcome!!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Zena you sure are a beauty!!!!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## tyler (Dec 2, 2008)

verry pretty!!


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

wow, what is her adoption fee? anyone know? Is that a no-kill shelter?

AHHHHHHHH I Don't need another sable..I don't need another sable LOL


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow! Hope lovely Zena finds an awesome home!!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

She is stunning.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Look at her! I wonder why she hasn't been snapped up.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LauraCwow, what is her adoption fee? anyone know? Is that a no-kill shelter?


This was taken from the petfinder page for Zena...

<span style="color: #000099">Home FurEver is a non-profit foster based canine rescue seeking foster parents, volunteers and donations. Please see our website for more information.

Please note that Home FurEver does not post applications on line. We will receive all applications in person at local adoption events in order to conduct an in-person interview. Some applicants and or dogs may require a home inspection.</span>

She is a real beauty!


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Just a beautiful girl


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm new to the group and am haunted by this beautiful girl. I'm in Massachusetts---would I have to go to Detroit to get her? I have a great sable male, very sweet and kind, we just lost his "wife" to cancer and we both need a sweet, saucy girl around again. 

What would the process, if any, to adopt long-distance? She'd have lots of love, exercise, belly rubs and walks on the beach!

Jennifer


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You would have to contact the rescue group directly. It says "Pending" next to her petfinder listing so I assume that means she has an adoption pending.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Says she's adopted, now.


----------

